# Perdido Key; fishing any good?



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

My family is looking to rent a house on the bay in Perdido Key next year. I have never been. Anybody have experience fishing Perdido Key?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I've never fished Perdido Key, but plenty of the surrounding area. What time of year are you planning?


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

More than likely early June. My entire family goes. We usually rent a house with a pool on the bay. The girls swim, the guys fish.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Haven't been there since 2010 but always had a good time at perdido. My preference is the national park at Johnson Beach. I'm a walker so I usually carry a 7-7'6" rod with a 3000-4000 spin reel. A little waist bag with jigs, gulp and fishbites. Have always caught pompano, reds, ladyfish and a few other species. If the winds are not favorable off the gulf, just go across the street and fish the ICW. Reds, trout and pompano. Always found it best early am or around sunset. As with everything weather is the wild card. Have a great time.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I can live with reds, trout and pompano. Sounds perfect. Thanks.


----------

